# LG 55lv4400 zoom issues



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

New TV. New Bell HD satellite receiver. It doesn't matter what video mode I put it in, the wording on the TV is barely visible. If it's a weather station I cannot see any of the writing on the top of TV, or if its a hockey game I cannot see the score of the game. It's like it's stuck in zoom, and it doesn't matter what I change the view mode to.

Could it maybe be satellite receiver?

I hope I explained it properly.

Thoughts?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Click on your QMenu Button on the Remote.
Then to Picture setting, it should say 16:9.
Toggle over it and another sub-menu comes up, says something like:

4:3
16:9
Zoom
Cinema Zoom

and so on.
Select 16:9 and you should be good to go.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Check the set up menu on the sat receiver as well. If it's not set to output 16:9 that'll cause problems too.


----------

